# Bluetooth Module Upgrade Question [HELP!]



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is the background Info:



*Car*: 2010 Passat B6
*Head-Unit*: RNS-510 with Navigation (US Version C), Model #3C0035684C. So yes, I have the White MFA+ instrument cluster. The firmware version on the head-unit is 1140.
*Bluetooth Upgrade:* Car originally came with a 9W3, swapped that out for a 9W7 (Model # 7P6 035 730 F). However, the firmware version on this module is 2902, dated 10/12/2011 
*My Phone:* Samsung Galaxy S4 


Things I have already done:


Got stereo sound by adding two extra wires to the harness
Got voice commands working following the coding instructions widely available out there (wont rehash them here)


Here are my questions


Is there a way (via VCDS) for me to see the ID3 tag info (song name, artist name, etc.) on the screen of my RNS-510? I have noticed that the ID3 tag info displays on the head-unit when my iPod is connected via the MMI adapter. So can this be accomplished via Bluetooth via A2DP, given my existing setup?
More importantly, what do I need to do to enable playback control (pause, play, next, etc.) via the steering wheel and touchscreen? Note that volume up/down, voice command, etc. work without a problem. Its only the next/previous buttons that dont work - on the steering wheel or on the RNS-510 (buttons are greyed out) 


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## tropicdub (Mar 29, 2008)

deepthought said:


> Here is the background Info:
> 
> 
> *Car*: 2010 Passat B6
> ...


+1

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mn_jetta_fun (Jun 16, 2013)

deepthought said:


> Here is the background Info:
> 
> 
> *Car*: 2010 Passat B6
> ...



I have been asking the same question. A2DP is not the protocol that needs support, the Bluetooth module/firmware needs to support AVRCP. I have not determined what combinations of 9w7 and head unit that support AVRCP. The RCD-510 and 9w7 (7P6 035 730 K) in my wife's 2013 Jetta supports it, but the RCD-510 (same version as my wife's, I got a free upgrade) and 9w7 (7P6 035 730 C) in my 2011 Jetta does not. I asked the dealer if there might be a firmware upgrade for my 9w7 (I know, waste of time, but thought I would give it a shot) and they said different module probably different coding, didn't say if they could make it work or not though.


I snagged a new module off ebay (7P6 035 730 K) and will be installing it tonight. I will let you know of the results. At that point the radio and Bluetooth module will be the same as my wife's 2013, which does support track information and control over Bluetooth.

Regards,
Corey


----------



## tropicdub (Mar 29, 2008)

mn_jetta_fun said:


> I have been asking the same question. A2DP is not the protocol that needs support, the Bluetooth module/firmware needs to support AVRCP. I have not determined what combinations of 9w7 and head unit that support AVRCP. The RCD-510 and 9w7 (7P6 035 730 K) in my wife's 2013 Jetta supports it, but the RCD-510 (same version as my wife's, I got a free upgrade) and 9w7 (7P6 035 730 C) in my 2011 Jetta does not. I asked the dealer if there might be a firmware upgrade for my 9w7 (I know, waste of time, but thought I would give it a shot) and they said different module probably different coding, didn't say if they could make it work or not though.
> 
> 
> I snagged a new module off ebay (7P6 035 730 K) and will be installing it tonight. I will let you know of the results. At that point the radio and Bluetooth module will be the same as my wife's 2013, which does support track information and control over Bluetooth.
> ...


Could it just be a software update for the RNs 510. I have a 9w7 from a 2013 and I have everything working perfectly except the avrcp.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mn_jetta_fun (Jun 16, 2013)

tropicdub said:


> Could it just be a software update for the RNs 510. I have a 9w7 from a 2013 and I have everything working perfectly except the avrcp.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Sounds about right, but I am not sure what revision they added AVRCP support. The little information I have been able to find is it was added in the rev F that you have. I put in a 9w7 (7P6 035 730 K) and now I can control my media player through my steering wheel controls as well as the head unit. media info shows up as well. I have a RCD-510 (1K0035180AF, H04, 0008, SW ver: 20120703A). The dealer replaced the HU when I bought the car used as the only thing I asked for was HD radio.


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

*Version Control*

Sorry for being MIA thus far.

I too snagged a 9W7 (version K) off of eBay, and installed it into my car - still no dice.

Here is what I have heard so far in my travels though_ [Note that this is what I have heard, so someone out there might have more definite info] _- Not all 9W7's support AVRCP; only the ones running the 3XXX firmware support AVRCP. 9W7's from most 2011 (and earlier) cars, and some from 2012 cars, run the 2XXX firmware on it. The sticker on the 9W7 should clearly state the firmware number and the year. So if you have a newer 9W7, you should be all set .....*IF*....

....You have a newer RNS510 too (I have no clue about RCD's). Apparently, the RNS510 needs to be version D or greater; else, no AVRCP. The RNS510 in my car is a version C. So I'm assuming I'm out of luck.

But all said and done, I really dont care much for the song info on the screen ...sure it will be great to have, but I can live without it.... But what I'd really like is to be able to skip tracks using the buttons on my MFSW.... 

*If anyone has any idea on how to do this, please let us know!!!*


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I've got a 2012 passat and I am having the same issue. Any help here....what's the verdict.

I have a 9w7 with SW:2902' and it's a version f. My radio is a RCD510. Is the radio what needs to be updated, and if so is it a software update?


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

It's your RNS-510. You need a version E or newer.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

MK6JSW said:


> It's your RNS-510. You need a version E or newer.


I have a RCD..... Which version do I need.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

TCM GLX said:


> I have a RCD..... Which version do I need.


AE or newer


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

TCM GLX said:


> I've got a 2012 passat and I am having the same issue. Any help here....what's the verdict.
> 
> I have a 9w7 with SW:2902' and it's a version f. My radio is a RCD510. Is the radio what needs to be updated, and if so is it a software update?


Here are some additional thoughts:

It may be your RCD510, but since you have a 2012 Passat, there might be a chance that your RCD510 is AE or newer [2013 Passat's had AF's on board]. So the first place I'd start is to find out the version of your RCD510.
Next, your experience also depends on your phone. If you have an iPhone, you should be all set. If you have an Android phone, then the Android version might be to blame. If you have Android 4.1 or 4.3, you should be fine (except if you have a Samsung Galaxy S4; more on that in a minute). But if you have Android 4.2, then you might be out of luck (because Google f'd up Bluetooth support in Android 4.2, but later fixed it in 4.3). Samsung decided not to include the Android Bluetooth fix in their 4.3 update to the Galaxy S4; hopefully this will be fixed in the 4.4 release expected anytime now. [Side note - If you have Android 4.2, there are ways in which you can get Bluetooth support on your device.... XDA has all the details] 
Your BT module is finally the last place to check.... I am listing this in the last place only because its probably the most expensive piece of the puzzle. With the RNS510, the BT module needs to be running firmware of 3XXX or above. I'd guess that the same applies to RCD510's. That said, I also had a couple of folks tell me that modules "E" or newer could handle A2DP/AVRCP.

Hope this helps.

P.S.: Are you (a) unable to control your media via the steering wheel, (b) unable to see song information/ID3 tags on the screen of your RCD510, or (c) both?


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

deepthought said:


> Here are some additional thoughts:
> 
> It may be your RCD510, but since you have a 2012 Passat, there might be a chance that your RCD510 is AE or newer [2013 Passat's had AF's on board]. So the first place I'd start is to find out the version of your RCD510.
> Next, your experience also depends on your phone. If you have an iPhone, you should be all set. If you have an Android phone, then the Android version might be to blame. If you have Android 4.1 or 4.3, you should be fine (except if you have a Samsung Galaxy S4; more on that in a minute). But if you have Android 4.2, then you might be out of luck (because Google f'd up Bluetooth support in Android 4.2, but later fixed it in 4.3). Samsung decided not to include the Android Bluetooth fix in their 4.3 update to the Galaxy S4; hopefully this will be fixed in the 4.4 release expected anytime now. [Side note - If you have Android 4.2, there are ways in which you can get Bluetooth support on your device.... XDA has all the details]
> ...


That last statement is incorrect. You only need software 27xx to display info and 2902 or higher for voice command.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

deepthought said:


> Here are some additional thoughts:
> 
> It may be your RCD510, but since you have a 2012 Passat, there might be a chance that your RCD510 is AE or newer [2013 Passat's had AF's on board]. So the first place I'd start is to find out the version of your RCD510.
> Next, your experience also depends on your phone. If you have an iPhone, you should be all set. If you have an Android phone, then the Android version might be to blame. If you have Android 4.1 or 4.3, you should be fine (except if you have a Samsung Galaxy S4; more on that in a minute). But if you have Android 4.2, then you might be out of luck (because Google f'd up Bluetooth support in Android 4.2, but later fixed it in 4.3). Samsung decided not to include the Android Bluetooth fix in their 4.3 update to the Galaxy S4; hopefully this will be fixed in the 4.4 release expected anytime now. [Side note - If you have Android 4.2, there are ways in which you can get Bluetooth support on your device.... XDA has all the details]
> ...



Ok, so I will run out and check the head unit shortly

1) I have a RCD510 and use an iPhone 5
2) I have no visibility to the song info, or the ability to control the songs

Bluetooth is 7P6 035 730 F, SW:2902 HW:09



I will update shorly once I know the head unit info.


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

TCM GLX said:


> Ok, so I will run out and check the head unit shortly
> 
> 1) I have a RCD510 and use an iPhone 5
> 2) I have no visibility to the song info, or the ability to control the songs
> ...


By the way, have you checked out a product called "ViseeO Tune2air WMA1000"? Check it out on Amazon. Since you have an iPhone, this product might be the solution to all your problems  [Assuming you have a MMI cable installed] :laugh:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Head unit is:
1K0035180AD
HW Index: H04
SW Index: 0018
SW Version: 20101014A


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

TCM GLX said:


> Head unit is:
> 1K0035180AD
> HW Index: H04
> SW Index: 0018
> SW Version: 20101014A


Oh, that's such a shame. Sorry bud!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

deepthought said:


> Oh, that's such a shame. Sorry bud!


I am assuminbg you mean the "AD" units do not have this capability? Is it software update or head unit replacement that is required?


----------



## deepthought (Sep 17, 2013)

TCM GLX said:


> I am assuminbg you mean the "AD" units do not have this capability?


Correct. 



TCM GLX said:


> Is it software update or head unit replacement that is required?


Head unit replacement. Alternatively, if you have the MMI cable installed, try out the Viseeo Tune2Air.


----------

